

CEO payday: What tech's top execs raked in for 2010  - alphadoggs
http://www.networkworld.com/slideshows/2011/042811-ceo-pay.html

======
guynamedloren
For those of you who are unfamiliar with stock awards (as I was moments ago),
here's a great article explaining how they work, along with other details and
intricacies:

<http://www.fairmark.com/execcomp/grants.htm>

------
code_duck
'Eric Schmidt, Former CEO Google, $313,219. UP 28%

[... ... ...]

He also was awarded a $100 million stock package.'

summarizes why the 'salary' numbers for these people isn't really worth paying
attention to, since it's a tiny part of the true picture. I'm not sure why
they discuss their real compensation in the text, but still highlight the
trivial 'salary' number on the other side. Actually, it's inconsistent as far
as I can tell.

~~~
ojbyrne
Actually every entry includes total compensation, not just salary. Schmidt's
was not included in the headline number because that was his compensation
_after_ he resigned the CEO position to be Chairman only. The article was
comparing CEO compensation in 2010 only, but sometimes adding additional
detail to give a broader picture.

~~~
code_duck
So, he made a 'salary' of three hundred thousand, then they gave him 100
million four seconds after he quit. No, the number in the photo does not
provide an accurate or complete picture of anything.

